
Analyzing VMware, Docker, and Kubernetes Trends - vegasbrianc
https://brianchristner.io/analyzing-vmware-docker-kubernetes-trends/
======
folkhack
Doesn't surprise me but I think that the VMware trend will flatten out because
there will always be a need for full system virtualization. I say this as a
huge proponent of both.

There's TONS of needs that Docker just can't cover whereas VMware kills it
(desktop virtualization ie: Windows, legacy systems, etc).

~~~
xen2xen1
Wait until Windows containerization gets in full swing. Between WSL, Docker
for Windows and Windows Core they're inching every closer to having real
embedded Windows in a container. They will do that, I think they have to.
Right now to run docker they literally have Linux in a VM, and the same for
WSL2. Even the new Microsoft can't handle doing that forever.

